# [SOLVED] Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU



## arcadio (Jun 1, 2009)

I recently (April) bought this laptop with AMD Turion X2 64, but after a week a small horizontal line started to appear in the screen. The height was about 2 mm and it was running over the whole width of the screen. It does not appear however in a screenshot.
It was there from the moment the laptop was switched on, so it is not an issue with the OS I am running or the video driver.
First I didn't take much notice, because it was only 2 mm high.
In time however, the line creeped up in height an became 1 cm high. At that time I was able to see the top 1 cm of the screen reflected in that line.
By the way, the line was showing some dynamic properties. Like refreshing itself every 7 seconds. During these 7 seconds it stayed stationary with a light appearance for about 2 seconds, then started to look shaky, during which the top line of the screen is reflected, during about 3 seconds. Then suddenly the whole screen is flickering and jumping up and down over about 4 mm and the process starts al over again.
I can still use it, but as time passes the problem exacerbates more and more. (More flickering, thicker line on the bottom of the screen.)

Does anybody have a clue about what can be the cause of this problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

if it's only a few weeks old and you have checked it's no the driver return it


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

Does it appear in BIOS setup?


----------



## arcadio (Jun 1, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> Does it appear in BIOS setup?


Yes it does. However, when I connect an old CRT monitor to the video D connector at the rear left side, the display is stable on the CRT monitor, but it does not affect the LCD. 
The problem on the LCD screen is aggravating now. Every 4 seconds the screen looks as if there is no vertical synchronisation, and the same horizontal line with which it started at the bottom, appears now at the top.



TriggerFinger said:


> Does it appear in BIOS setup?


Yes it does. However, when I connect an old CRT monitor to the video D connector at the rear left side, the display is stable on the CRT monitor, but it does not affect the LCD. 
The problem on the LCD screen is aggravating now. Every 4 seconds the screen looks as if there is no vertical synchronisation, and the same horizontal line with which it started at the bottom, appears now at the top.



dai said:


> if it's only a few weeks old and you have checked it's no the driver return it


You are totally right. First I thought it could be caused by the additional RAM that has been put in the laptop. But I removed that and the problem still persists (and increases in magnitude). Tomorrow I will call the customers service.
Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*



arcadio said:


> Yes it does. However, when I connect an old CRT monitor to the video D connector at the rear left side, the display is stable on the CRT monitor, but it does not affect the LCD.
> The problem on the LCD screen is aggravating now. Every 4 seconds the screen looks as if there is no vertical synchronisation, and the same horizontal line with which it started at the bottom, appears now at the top.


If the problem is present when you go into BIOS setup (not booted into Windows) then this could not be drivers related. 

If problem is present when you go into BIOS setup and is visible both in LCD and external monitor then the problem could be the video chip or the motherboard.


----------



## arcadio (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*



TriggerFinger said:


> If the problem is present when you go into BIOS setup (not booted into Windows) then this could not be drivers related.


Yes, it is present in the BIOS. So I agree it's not driver related. 



> If problem is present when you go into BIOS setup and is visible both in LCD and external monitor then the problem could be the video chip or the motherboard.


As I wrote, it is only on the LCD, not on the external monitor.
Any idea what could be the problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

faulty or loose connection at the screen


----------



## arcadio (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*



dai said:


> faulty or loose connection at the screen


I'm not sure. That does in my opinion not combine very well with the periodicity of the problems. Anyway, I can still use it with an external CRT monitor until I can have it repaired.
But I'm sure I won't buy this brand anymore. The keys feel like they are on a loosely mounted keyboard also. Next time I'd have to look for a more sturdy design.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

the lenovo has the best keys i have ever used


----------



## arcadio (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*



dai said:


> the lenovo has the best keys i have ever used


How long do you have the Lenovo already? 
Strange, Lenovo looked to me as a rather cheap brand, that's why I shied away from it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

about 18 months they bought the ibm laptop section from them


----------



## arcadio (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

I made the appointment to bring it to the service center. The promise is that they will repair it within 3 days. So, let's see. 
Thanks all for your input.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

let us know how you get on and what it was


----------



## arcadio (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Display problem with Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU*

Through the telephone they told me it's the 'LCD unit' which needs replacement.
He also asked what type it was. When I said CQ40-310A he answered: "Ahah, CQ40! Yeah, the LCD unit needs to be replaced." Apparently it's a frequently occurring problem. He also promised to take a look at the 'loosely placed' keyboard.


----------



## neil0614 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have similar problem too. It seems that this unit is kind of buggy. So the only remedy to this issue is to send it to the service center and have the lcd be replaced.

btw, in my case, the flickering occur in just a couple of minute after i switch it on and after i open the lid from standby. I already updated its bios to the latest version as sugested by hp's faq but still the problem persist.


----------

